# What thread for Esterbrook nib sections?



## Carl Fisher (Feb 18, 2014)

So in my front section thread, Bruce mentioned using the Esterbrook nib sections that have threading on the front.  I happened to run across a few Esterbrook units online.  A 1550 and a 2668 specifically.

Does anyone know what thred size/pitch these would use if I picked them up to play around with?

Thanks!


----------



## lorbay (Feb 18, 2014)

Check this thread out.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/esterbrook-osmoroid-nib-unit-thread-size-81087/
Lin.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 18, 2014)

Some time in the last year, Shawn Newton organized a group buy of taps for Esterbrook units. It's 9/32-36 (single start).

Shawn might have some left over, or maybe somebody who got one in the buy has no further use for it. The price to get one made was ridiculous, by quantity 12 they were quite reasonable.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is that thread.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/custom-tap-108069/index2.html
Lin.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 18, 2014)

Great info, thanks guys


----------



## mredburn (Feb 18, 2014)

I now stock those taps if anyone needs one.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 18, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I now stock those taps if anyone needs one.



Good man! From time to time, folks ask about them here or on FPN, now I know where to refer them.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 18, 2014)

Ordered.  Thanks Mike!


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Feb 18, 2014)

Didn't see this thread until a minute ago but I bought mine from Mike!


----------

